# baby swallowed a seed



## DeeDreamsColors (Mar 15, 2011)

My 7 month old daughter was sitting next to me while I was gardening. She was "helping" by holding my packet of Royalty Purple Pod Bean seeds. She was sucking on the packet, as she loves to do with paper, and suddenly coughed and swallowed. I fetched some paper from her mouth but am convinced she swallowed a seed. She did not choke and doesn't seem to be reacting in any way. This happened 4 hours ago. Any suggestions?


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

See if she grows anything on the other end? It ought to come out nicely composted!

Seriously, if she's breathing fine, then she's not in danger of choking. Some seeds might be poisonous, I suppose, so if you're nervous, call your local poison control center. But most garden seeds aren't.


----------



## Carlin (Oct 14, 2006)

If it's a bean seed than it's just a bean so no need to worry about poison. I'm sure she'll be just fine although you might find a bean in her diaper in a few days!


----------

